# computer pranks



## spazz31585 (Nov 1, 2005)

figured i'd make a thread for all of our favorite computer pranks to pull on people.

like taking a screenshot of the desktop, saving it and then setting that as the desktop. set the taskbar to the very bottom of the screen (not autohide though), and disable the icons on the desktop.  done that to my wife and she restarted the computer about 5 times. i couldn't take it any longer and just busted out laughing.

and then of course, the classic taking the ball out of the mouse(granted it's not an optical mouse)

and, if you're at a place you work with computers and there's a lot of computers around each other, you can always do like i did. swap mouse cables from one system to the one next to it. if your companies computer cables get tangled up like most do, the person on the computer will probably look at the back, see a mouse cable plugged in, and have no idea that it's not theirs


----------



## bigsaucybob (Nov 1, 2005)

the best thing i ever did was i went into my ms word settings and changed it so that whenever the word "the" was typed it changed to the word monkey. so then my sister went on to type an essay for school. IT WAS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN. she was smacking the keyboard and getting really mad. it was a school essay so she said "the" like a million times, so it all the "the" s where replaced with monkey. It was so funny


----------



## vortmax (Nov 1, 2005)

yea, but it's funnier to do that and make it more subtle.

set I = i, the = teh, window = winder, ect.....


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I traded my AMD K2 400MHz for a P3 Coppermine 900MHz straight up, that was pretty funny.

I also convinced my friend his Dell Inspiron (P3 Tualatin 866MHz) was fried, when infact the video card just needed new drivers (corrupt drivers/no display) Took it home, safe mode and re-install of everything and Bam free laptop. I laughed. But then a friend bought it off me for $100...so the joke was on me. I could have gotten ~$400 on eBay at the time.


----------



## spamdos (Nov 1, 2005)

i OCed my ppc


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 1, 2005)

spamdos said:
			
		

> i OCed my ppc



 Me as well...was it with pockethackmaster or a similiar program?!?! 300MHz to 400MHz made my PPC a paperweight for about 10 mins lmao. Thought I fried it. But a hardreset did the trick after it cooled down. I hate Dell.


----------



## 34erd (Nov 1, 2005)

> the best thing i ever did was i went into my ms word settings and changed it so that whenever the word "the" was typed it changed to the word monkey. so then my sister went on to type an essay for school. IT WAS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN. she was smacking the keyboard and getting really mad. it was a school essay so she said "the" like a million times, so it all the "the" s where replaced with monkey. It was so funny



LMAO!!!!  I'll have to try that on my sisters comp when  she gets back from college.  She'd probably kill me though lol...


----------



## run4it (Nov 1, 2005)

about that wallpaper thing mentioned in the first post.  i'd love to do it but i don't know how to disable the desktop icons.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Right-Click Desktop > Arrange Icons By > Uncheck "Show Desktop Icons"

It might take a second, but they dissapear. Do it again to make them re-appear.


----------



## spacedude89 (Nov 1, 2005)

uhh, right click, arrange icons by, uncheck show desktop items


----------



## spazz31585 (Nov 1, 2005)

the ms word thing is funny as hell...i'll have to try that on my wife...i think i'll do like suggested afterwords though, make it more reasonable.
my wife is pregnant and she feels the baby is making her stupid and forgetful...and i'm always pickin on her about her typing/spelling anyways
this is gonna be great!


----------



## bigsaucybob (Nov 1, 2005)

ahha thats good its very funny and great to watch


----------



## apj101 (Nov 1, 2005)

i wrote a ghost app when i was a kid, i would run in thebackground and do loads of stuff randomly. 
Anything copied to the clip board in text would be reversed, or rude words placed in the middle of sentences.
It would clip the mouse to small area in the middle of the screen. 
It would type ghostly letters out on the screen when the user was typing; things like "i see you"
And it would play very soft spooky noised through the speakers (didn't always work too well, at the time i could get the call for volume to work)

I have probably still got the app somewhere, in vb i think


----------



## Geoff (Nov 1, 2005)

apj101 said:
			
		

> i wrote a ghost app when i was a kid, i would run in thebackground and do loads of stuff randomly.
> Anything copied to the clip board in text would be reversed, or rude words placed in the middle of sentences.
> It would clip the mouse to small area in the middle of the screen.
> It would type ghostly letters out on the screen when the user was typing; things like "i see you"
> ...



if you find it, could you e-mail it to me or post link here, cause i'd really like to see that work.  lol


----------



## apj101 (Nov 1, 2005)

it was based on win95, but most of it should still work.


----------



## kihld (Apr 14, 2007)

*Fake virus thing*

this is relativly simple... run it on a batch file and edit from notepad...

@echo off
echo Hello welcome to this game just press any button so we can continue
pause 
calc
mshearts
explorer
explorer
explorer
explorer
explorer
mshearts
mshearts
mshearts
mshearts
mshearts
explorer
explorer
sol
sol
sol
sol
shutdown -s -t 450 -c "WARNING: WE HAVE TAKEN OVER YOUR COMPUTER: THIS IS A VIRUS =) =) =) =) we just need to shutdown your computer fist, so bear with us as we slowly take control -thank you"
explorer
explorer


it is pretty cool and simple as hell...any idiot who can't use the computer will think it is a virus and it is pretty annoying.


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Apr 14, 2007)

put a picture as the desktop, that a lot of people cant seem to get rid of.

right click on the desktop, and then go to properties>desktop>customize desktop>web then click new.

Change the file type or w/e at the bottom to all files (or just pictures) and then find a picture on the computer, and apply it.

Half of the picture will show on the right side...its really annoying (specially if they have their own background that they like)


----------



## elitehacker (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL, you can take a screenshot of the victim's desktop, crop the task bar, then apply it. Then delete ALL the real shortcuts off the screen. The unexpected user will try to double click the desktop background.  This prank only works with novices though.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 14, 2007)

This is a bit deep but, find some way to put the Shutdown.exe file in someone's boot sequence.


----------



## elitehacker (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL you can put that in the startup folder. Hilarious, thanks for the idea, I did that to someone, I was rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 15, 2007)

My favourite thing was making a program that displayed screenshot of the desktop with the task bar and all. It ran full screen with no menu bar, was hidden from the win95 task manager and was in the startup folder, so it looked like the computer was running but nothing was clickable even if you rebooted.


----------



## Trizoy (Apr 15, 2007)

-Put a piece of scotch tape over the optical mouse eye...
-If dual monitors switch the order they are presented...

At work my boss uses a laptop which he either takes home or leaves on his desktop over night. He locks it so nobody has access though. We took the backup laptops which only ave a windows password/id not a network ID/pass and switched it with his. He tried logging in two times without any sauccess and was worried about trying ti the third as it will lock him out(if it was the real computer). After he had tried for about 10 times, we finally gave in and switched it back.
-We also wrapped his office walls and windows with christmas paper.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 15, 2007)

At a lan party, go to someones computer, take there expensive gpu out, call there name, and smash it on the ground and start laughing. And point and laugh at the computer start laughing and push it down.


Lol.


----------



## kobaj (Apr 15, 2007)

No.

fun·ny (fŭn'ē) pronunciation
adj., -ni·er, -ni·est.

         1. Causing laughter or amusement.
         2. Intended or designed to amuse.
   2. Strangely or suspiciously odd; curious.
   3. Tricky or deceitful.

n. Informal., pl. -nies.

   1. A joke; a witticism.
   2. funnies
         1. Comic strips.
         2. The section of a newspaper containing comic strips.

[From FUN.]

(http://www.answers.com/topic/funny)


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 15, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> At a lan party, go to someones computer, take there expensive gpu out, call there name, and smash it on the ground and start laughing. And point and laugh at the computer start laughing and push it down.
> 
> 
> Lol.




Joke 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Joke


Oh, you can put tape on a CAT5 cable and the light still shows. Also, Superglue on a CAT5 really wreaks havoc


----------



## elitehacker (Apr 15, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> At a lan party, go to someones computer, take there expensive gpu out, call there name, and smash it on the ground and start laughing. And point and laugh at the computer start laughing and push it down.
> 
> 
> Lol.



That is not a joke at all, its lame and it constitutes malicious damage. I wouldn't want to go to a LAN party you are going to. What kind of prank is that? Its lame and its not funny in the slightest. What would compel you do a thing like that.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (Apr 15, 2007)

bigsaucybob said:


> the best thing i ever did was i went into my ms word settings and changed it so that whenever the word "the" was typed it changed to the word monkey. so then my sister went on to type an essay for school. IT WAS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN. she was smacking the keyboard and getting really mad. it was a school essay so she said "the" like a million times, so it all the "the" s where replaced with monkey. It was so funny



How do you do that?  I would really like to know......


----------



## tobywuk (Apr 15, 2007)

4W4K3 said:


> I traded my AMD K2 400MHz for a P3 Coppermine 900MHz straight up, that was pretty funny.
> 
> I also convinced my friend his Dell Inspiron (P3 Tualatin 866MHz) was fried, when infact the video card just needed new drivers (corrupt drivers/no display) Took it home, safe mode and re-install of everything and Bam free laptop. I laughed. But then a friend bought it off me for $100...so the joke was on me. I could have gotten ~$400 on eBay at the time.





Thats just stupid, nasty and in theory stealing. I would never do anything like that to a friend.


----------



## PohTayToez (Apr 15, 2007)

tobywuk said:


> Thats just stupid, nasty and in theory stealing. I would never do anything like that to a friend.



Well, I imagine that he had the 400Mhz running better than his friend had the 900Mhz running... a lot of people will get a computer so clogged up with junk that it runs so much slower.

If you give someone a computer with lesser hardware, but optimized/configured better, and they are happy with it, I don't see the harm...

That's my justification at least.

EDIT:
Oh, you're talking about the laptop thing... yeah that was kinda slimey... but I probably would have done the same.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 16, 2007)

What about just taking the ball out of the mouse... stupid and simple.


----------



## apj101 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> What about just taking the ball out of the mouse... stupid and simple.



it impacts the weight too much, you can tell its gone. you could just slip some cotton wool into the laser on an optical mouse


----------



## OvenMaster (Apr 16, 2007)

Most people don't touch type, they look at the keys. To screw over some loser at work or school, take a small screwdriver to pry up and switch the "M" and "N" keycaps. 
Tom


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 16, 2007)

> take a small screwdriver to pry up and switch the "M" and "N" keycaps.


I've done that too. Hilarious.

Tape over the opening where the mouseball would be works well too.


----------



## Kabu (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys are so bad!  I just wish I had someone to do all this to...


----------



## Zorrowannabe9 (Apr 17, 2007)

use nail polish remover to take the letters off the keyboard all together....


----------



## Cromewell (Apr 17, 2007)

That's semi-complicated and involves some work though. The beauty of switching the N and M keys is that the reversed order is a natural reading order so almost nobody thinks anything of it and it's fast and easy.


----------

